# Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - RELEASED - [Intro price ends in < 24 hours]



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 20, 2014)

Here it is! “Capriccio” Vigorous Orchestral Sampling. A massive collection that complements our renowned classical orchestra line. We went the whole 9 yards to make this production the best it can be. It makes us very proud to present to you this amazing new instrument and hope this will find a good home at your studios. Now enjoy this world premiere of our new sample library and our Cinematic “The Capriccio”.



Capriccio is our biggest Orchestral collection yet, both in terms of physical size and in terms of sound, which is just...BIG!

We had conductor Petr Pololanik approach the limits of his Capellen orchestra for these recording sessions, and the resulting energy, drive and power really comes across in each and every sample. 

Each phrase has been carefully treated from conception through production to implementation in the final instrument, to make sure it would work as a whole, and be as widely usable as possible.

We say it is big, and the sound is big, but as you can hear from the demos the sound has a diverse range of uses and is only limited by your own imagination. You can use Capriccio as a base for your composition, or to complement your existing piece, using only bits and pieces. It can be really loud and awe-inspiring, or gently set the mood.

If you are familiar with our previous orchestral instrument 'Grosso', Capriccio's user interface should look quite familiar. The basic structure of the instrument is the same, using 4 presets each divided in 3 layers, but there are many innovations within Capriccio that will make working with this library even more intuitive and flexible. 

Highlights include the '*phrase offset*' slider, separate volume setting for release tails and *MIDI drag/drop from the score view in the interface, straight into your DAW*

With Capriccio we’ve brought phrase-based sampling bang up to date. Throw away your preconceptions of stiff one-shot samples and use the power of the Capriccio interface to harmonise, syncopate, offset and blend every one of the 38,000 samples. We’ve wrung every bit of creativity and flexibility out of these phrases and built a bespoke interface that will allow you to do the same.

Despite advancements in sampling technology, you simply can't beat the realism of live played phrases and orchestral patterns so our goal is to make these as playable as possible, like a real instrument, with the minimum of end-user programming. These instruments are meant to stimulate your creativity, and based on the feedback we are getting, that is exactly what they do.

Please watch our range of videos if you want to know more about Capriccio’s inner workings. There are many 'hidden' features that will enhance your user experience a great deal if you know how to use them. For example, with Grosso we added 'bar sync' but for Capriccio we also added 'phrase offset’. These things are very complicated in terms of under-the-hood programming but we’re sure that the intuitive interface makes it easy to realise the potential of features like this.

*All phrases for Capriccio are composed in 4/4, with straight 8th and 16th notes.*

We have also included a 'runs' instrument with strings and woodwinds runs, a gorgeous and eminently playable multi-sampled percussion patch and a melodic percussion instrument containing Xylophone, Glockenspiel, Tubular Bells and Piano phrases.

We, at Sonokinetic BV, are very proud to introduce Capriccio to you and can’t wait to hear the amazing things you, our valued customer base, will produce with it.

We wish you the best inspiration and creativity!


*WALKTHROUGHS*

*Overview*



*In Details*



*Harmonic Shift*



*Tempo Syncing*



*Multi Sampled Percussion*



*Runs*



*DEMOS*

[flash width=450 height=250 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/sonokinetic/sets/capriccio[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/sonokinetic/sets/capriccio


FOR NATIVE INSTRUMENTS KONTAKT AND KONTAKT PLAYER 5.1 and up. A free download of the Kontakt Player sampler and their Service Center application can be found on the Native Instruments website.

Capriccio is available now from http://www.sonokinetic.net/products/cla ... capriccio/ at the special price of €249.90. After 1 week the price will return to normal at €299.90


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 20, 2014)

Interesting. The GUI on the right reminds me of Minimal/Grosso.


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio*

Guessing from the pic,
I'd say...is it strings only???


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio*

Thanks for your comments!



Katzenjammer @ Thu Nov 20 said:


> Interesting. The GUI on the right reminds me of Minimal/Grosso.



The UI will be very familiar to Minimal and Grosso users as it uses the same control principles, but evolved and enhanced



amorphosynthesis @ Thu Nov 20 said:


> Guessing from the pic,
> I'd say...is it strings only???



Capriccio has Strings, Brass, Woodwinds, tuned percussion and standard percussion and an innovative runs builder


----------



## AC986 (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio*

Will it be in 12/8?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio*



adriancook @ Thu Nov 20 said:


> Will it be in 12/8?



It will be in ...... 4/4


----------



## Maestro77 (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio*

Congrats guys on what promises to be another great orchestral release. I must say though that while I really like the concept behind Grosso and Minimal the UI's turn my brain upside down. I admire SK for trying to produce something artful but there's a serious stumbling block when I excitedly opened a patch and am just staring at a bunch of colored squares and blips. Definitely not something I could just dive into right out of the box. Is it just me or does it seem like they're a bit _too _clever? I wonder if others have been turned off by the UI when deciding whether or not to purchase? Anyway, just trying to be helpful here. I look forward to hearing more about Capriccio!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio*

re: Maestro77

these GUIs are thought up this way to cram a great deal of functionality into the limited space kontakt offers us. The colors are to easily identify a section when you have multiple instances open in your screen. Capriccio's interface will be very similar to Grosso's as this is how we like the functionality of this kind of instrument. The thing that matters most to any buying decision is how it sounds though...I hope
We're aiming to make the most flexible and intuitive phrase based instruments, but we do realise we cannot please everyone. We did decide pretty early on for this kind of instrument, that we didn't want any flashy graphic stuff distracting from the functionality and usability of the thing. 
Thanks for commenting though, any user feedback is always welcome and will be considered always...we're making these things for you guys anyway!

Son


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio*



Sonokinetic BV @ Thu Nov 20 said:


> adriancook @ Thu Nov 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Will it be in 12/8?
> ...






= Grosso in 4/4. With some GUI and functionality improvements. Sounds interesting. Looking forward to an in depth walk-through.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Nov 20, 2014)

I will certainly wait for first user reviews after its been released. My disappointment with Grosso is still very deep (remains my only library which I actually never used). Minimal was and still is excellent and I really hope they will follow up on that idea.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio*

Hi Guido,

Capriccio will be in 4 4, so I think you won't face the same time-signature related difficulties you did with Grosso.
It's a taste thing I guess, I am personally loving the 12 8 feel and many of the compositions that I hear where Grosso was at the base. It's not for everyone though, and we knew going in (with Grosso) that it was a defined choice to make a product for that specific use. 
That said I think we have had the discussion about the usability of 12 8 in various compositions, so I would appreciate if we could keep this thread about Capriccio. We are really excited about the beta instruments we currently have, and are very much looking forward to presenting them to you fully polished in 2015

kind regards,

Son Thomsen
CEO Sonokinetic BV


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Nov 21, 2014)

Fair enough Son. I didn't intend to trash Grosso or anything like that. But ultimately you can't have a discussion about Capriccio (assuming its another Orchestral phrase library) without referring or comparing it to Minimal or Grosso. There will be people who might ask "hey, I liked Minimal but didn't like Grosso, what will Capriccio be like?" Or the other way around. It's like with those developers who have different string libraries, people want to know how they compare to each other.

In other words: RELEASE ALL THE DETAILS ALREADY!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio*

Don't get me wrong, Capriccio can be compared to Grosso very well, it has the same level of editing and scripting (and of course we added and improved parts), it's just all newly recorded material, and all in 4 4 time.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio*

Funny how one persons viewpoint can be different from another's. I really like the implementation of both Minimal and Grosso. The visual graphics letting me see what kind of pattern with movement or lack there of is a real time saver.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio*

Hi,

any teasers on Capriccio? 8) 

Something small perhaps...


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio*

Happy New Year to everyone o-[][]-o 

Everything is basically ready for the release of Capriccio, we are just letting the New Year dust settle and will start providing more information next week


----------



## EwigWanderer (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio*

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio*

Wow, I have no idea how Capriccio was announced without me noticing. :shock: 

Looks great, and really excited to hear the 4/4 arrangements...


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - DAWCAST added!*

As promised a peek into our next big Orchestral release with an in-depth DAW-cast by Sascha Knorr. Capriccio is our biggest library to date, containing over 51GB of content; 13 instrument patches, 76000+ samples (16 & 24 bit combined; 38000+ per bit rate pool). Price: €299,90, available January 14th. For the first 7 days you will be able to purchase at the introduction price of €249,- More details and demos will be released this week. Enjoy this one and stay tuned!


----------



## blougui (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - DAWCAST added!*

It's not fair : Sasha could make a band of cans & spoons sound gorgeous :D 


Sounds like Minimal on steroids !

Great demo, the kind of arrangements I so enjoy to hear in these days of hybrid braaams (not that I don't like the latter, but this Capriccio orchestration sounds paradoxally fresh)

Well done !

Erik


----------



## lucky909091 (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - DAWCAST added!*

Yes, this is again a great demo from Sascha. 
Very well done. His promo-videos are an enrichment for Sonokinetic and made me buy some products. =o 

May I remark some criticism to the library? 
The low brass at the end of the demo seems to be a little bit off-tune
to the rest of the playback.

But this might be a fault of my personal acoustic perception. :roll:


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - DAWCAST added!*

We’d like to present a second preview of our next big Orchestral release with inspiring composition to our “Creation” trailer by Piotr Musiał working with Capriccio. Have a great weekend!


----------



## EwigWanderer (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - Piotr Musial Demo added!*

Great writing and fantastic sound. Will there be a screencast of this? Would be good to see what is from Capriccio.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - DAWCAST added!*



Sonokinetic BV @ Fri Jan 09 said:


> We’d like to present a second preview of our next big Orchestral release with inspiring composition to our “Creation” trailer by Piotr Musiał working with Capriccio. Have a great weekend!





For sure nicely done but please give us some simple walk-thrus for the next one.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - Piotr Musial Demo added!*

As always, there will be a suite of video walkthoughs explaining Capriccio in all its details. Even compared to Grosso, it has a number of new and exciting features that we will share with you shortly :D


----------



## passenger57 (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - Piotr Musial Demo added!*

Super excited for Capriccio!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - Piotr Musial Demo added!*

Totally new to Sonokinetic Products here.

I had not seen the screencasts of the other products before and I must say I am fascinated by the possibilities and totally fresh approach. While my first impression was "painting by numbers", I revised this impression quickly.

Can I ask Sonokinetic users here a quick question?

How well does that fit into your template with others in conjunction, namely the "meaty" Project Sam and Spitfire? Is it only some added spice to the dish, or would you say these are the "veggies"? :wink: I know, not a good comparison perhaps, I am struggling to find one.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - Piotr Musial Demo added!*



G.R. Baumann @ 10th January 2015 said:


> Can I ask Sonokinetic users here a quick question?
> 
> How well does that fit into your template with others in conjunction, namely the "meaty" Project Sam and Spitfire? Is it only some added spice to the dish, or would you say these are the "veggies"? :wink: I know, not a good comparison perhaps, I am struggling to find one.



I use Minimal sometimes and many of those times I play the same "patterns" on top of Minimal with other libraries (Spitfire, EW Hollywood series, Cinesamples). Minimal gives something special to the mix when layering things. Different mic positions helps it to blend it with other libraries. 

Sometimes when I have so called writers block going on I just play around Minimal and get some new ideas. I don't have Grosso, but I'm very interested about Capriccio.


----------



## The Darris (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - Piotr Musial Demo added!*



G.R. Baumann @ Sat Jan 10 said:


> Totally new to Sonokinetic Products here.
> 
> I had not seen the screencasts of the other products before and I must say I am fascinated by the possibilities and totally fresh approach. While my first impression was "painting by numbers", I revised this impression quickly.
> 
> ...



For me, their phrase based libraries are a huge source for inspiration. They offer multiple mic positions to help you blend them as needed with other libraries. To answer your main question, they aren't overly processed which gives you a more natural sound so blending with the more organic libraries like CineSamples and Spitfire it comes pretty easy, at least in my experience. However, take into consideration that the styles of how instrumentalists play in EU vs. US. You will find some timbre and qualities vary quite drastically. I would recommend picking up their Da Capo library to help blend between your libraries. This is done by layering. Da Capo is a basic orchestral palette of articulations to allow you to write more detailed parts but with the same sound you will find in their orchestral phrase libraries such as Capriccio, Grosso, and Minimal. I believe Sascha's demo utilizes Da Capo for the more lyrical/melodic lines over the phrases. 

I hope this helps.

Best,

Chris


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - Piotr Musial Demo added!*

hi,

yes, these are basically meant to serve as a base layer that you can then further orchestrate with orchestral libs. That said, they can stand on their own quite well as Sascha demonstrated in his video score for Minimal (http://www.sonokinetic.net, the video with the skyline solely uses Minimal)
Everyone uses them differently, Piotr for instance used a lot of the patterns as sort of 'single hit fx' , like the flute flurries you hear throughout his score for this capriccio video, and in his score you can see how Capriccio is used to enhance a score that is already very full with multisampled phrases. There might be a dawcast of this score as well, and we will have a Capriccio-only version of the score that will be posted on the site when the product goes live. 
We've been working, and still are, to make these instruments as flexible as possible, and have come a long way since Vivace in that regard, by splitting the orchestra up in sections for minimal, and in combinable subsections for Grosso and Capriccio.

hope that answers your question a bit,

Son Thomsen


----------



## AC986 (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - DAWCAST added!*



Rob Elliott @ Fri Jan 09 said:


> Sonokinetic BV @ Fri Jan 09 said:
> 
> 
> > We’d like to present a second preview of our next big Orchestral release with inspiring composition to our “Creation” trailer by Piotr Musiał working with Capriccio. Have a great weekend!
> ...



+1 on that. These tunes are all very nice, but unfortunately, after certain time sig issues with the last one, walk-through videos are essential asap. It's not about listening to great tunes, it's about 'can I make money quickly with this thing?' afaic.

Many thanks.


----------



## IvanP (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - Piotr Musial Demo added!*

Damn...I really have to buy this one too...talk about the meaning of the library name LOL 

Superb demo from Piotr, 

How much are these phrases or, to formulate easier, what parts are non Capriccio?

Great mixing btw, 

Looking forward to this, 

Ivan


----------



## Pietro (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - Piotr Musial Demo added!*

Thanks everyone!

There's a lot of Capriccio going on in this track, but most of it is audible as the background life. The movement. So most of the accompaniment is constructed with Capriccio. Also any string/woodwinds runs, arpeggios, short woodwinds flourishes ("birds") come from the library too. Plus, there's a really nice multisampled percussion ensemble patch in use.

- Piotr


----------



## IvanP (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - Piotr Musial Demo added!*

Thanks, Pietro, 

Looking forward to the naked version 

Btw, what library are those choirs?

Best, 

Ivan


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - Piotr Musial Demo added!*

Son, Chris, Rami,

Thanks for your helpful explanations! :D Looks like Grosso and Capriccio together are a good choice. Must dive a little deeper into the Sonokinetic world now.

Btw. Nice going with your publication Sonozine!

Best
G


----------



## peterfalkner (Jan 13, 2015)

hi Son, I see why you've been busy... Congratulations on the Capriccio. I cant find (yet) system requirements... Will it work with Kontakt 5.2 with MAC OS 10.6.8?
Peter
ps Thanks again with your help on installing Minimal.


----------



## peterfalkner (Jan 13, 2015)

hi Son, I see why you've been busy... Congratulations on the Capriccio. I cant find (yet) system requirements... Will it work with Kontakt 5.2 with MAC OS 10.6.8?
Peter
ps Thanks again with your help on installing Minimal.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - Piotr Musial Demo added!*

Hi Peter,

Minimal, Grosso, and Capriccio all run on Kontakt 5.1 and above


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - DAWCAST added!*



Sonokinetic BV @ Fri Jan 09 said:


> We’d like to present a second preview of our next big Orchestral release with inspiring composition to our “Creation” trailer by Piotr Musiał working with Capriccio. Have a great weekend!




Piotr, I always enjoy your work, but this is one of the most beautifully written and produced product demos I have ever heard. Absolutely stunning. Bravo.


----------



## Pietro (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - Piotr Musial Demo added!*

Thank you, Ian. I'm glad it didn't dissapoint . Every bit of feedback means a lot to me.

- Piotr


----------



## lpuser (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - Piotr Musial Demo added!*

Piotr, that´s absolutely fantastic, thank you very much for this brilliant demo!

By the way: Did you do the animations as well or ...?

Cheers
Tom


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - Released - [Walkthoughs added]*

Here it is! “Capriccio” Vigorous Orchestral Sampling. A massive collection that complements our renowned classical orchestra line. We went the whole 9 yards to make this production the best it can be. It makes us very proud to present to you this amazing new instrument and hope this will find a good home at your studios. Now enjoy this world premiere of our new sample library and our Cinematic “The Capriccio”.



Capriccio is our biggest Orchestral collection yet, both in terms of physical size and in terms of sound, which is just...BIG!

We had conductor Petr Pololanik approach the limits of his Capellen orchestra for these recording sessions, and the resulting energy, drive and power really comes across in each and every sample. 

Each phrase has been carefully treated from conception through production to implementation in the final instrument, to make sure it would work as a whole, and be as widely usable as possible.

We say it is big, and the sound is big, but as you can hear from the demos the sound has a diverse range of uses and is only limited by your own imagination. You can use Capriccio as a base for your composition, or to complement your existing piece, using only bits and pieces. It can be really loud and awe-inspiring, or gently set the mood.

If you are familiar with our previous orchestral instrument 'Grosso', Capriccio's user interface should look quite familiar. The basic structure of the instrument is the same, using 4 presets each divided in 3 layers, but there are many innovations within Capriccio that will make working with this library even more intuitive and flexible. 

Highlights include the '*phrase offset*' slider, separate volume setting for release tails and *MIDI drag/drop from the score view in the interface, straight into your DAW*

With Capriccio we’ve brought phrase-based sampling bang up to date. Throw away your preconceptions of stiff one-shot samples and use the power of the Capriccio interface to harmonise, syncopate, offset and blend every one of the 38,000 samples. We’ve wrung every bit of creativity and flexibility out of these phrases and built a bespoke interface that will allow you to do the same.

Despite advancements in sampling technology, you simply can't beat the realism of live played phrases and orchestral patterns so our goal is to make these as playable as possible, like a real instrument, with the minimum of end-user programming. These instruments are meant to stimulate your creativity, and based on the feedback we are getting, that is exactly what they do.

Please watch our range of videos if you want to know more about Capriccio’s inner workings. There are many 'hidden' features that will enhance your user experience a great deal if you know how to use them. For example, with Grosso we added 'bar sync' but for Capriccio we also added 'phrase offset’. These things are very complicated in terms of under-the-hood programming but we’re sure that the intuitive interface makes it easy to realise the potential of features like this.

*All phrases for Capriccio are composed in 4/4, with straight 8th and 16th notes.*

We have also included a 'runs' instrument with strings and woodwinds runs, a gorgeous and eminently playable multi-sampled percussion patch and a melodic percussion instrument containing Xylophone, Glockenspiel, Tubular Bells and Piano phrases.

We, at Sonokinetic BV, are very proud to introduce Capriccio to you and can’t wait to hear the amazing things you, our valued customer base, will produce with it.

We wish you the best inspiration and creativity!


*WALKTHROUGHS*

*Overview*



*In Details*



*Harmonic Shift, Midi Drag and Drop and Extras*



*Tempo Syncing*



*Multi Sampled Percussion*



*Runs*



*DEMOS*

[flash width=450 height=250 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/sonokinetic/sets/capriccio[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/sonokinetic/sets/capriccio


FOR NATIVE INSTRUMENTS KONTAKT AND KONTAKT PLAYER 5.1 and up. A free download of the Kontakt Player sampler and their Service Center application can be found on the Native Instruments website.

Capriccio is available now from http://www.sonokinetic.net/products/cla ... capriccio/ at the special price of €249.90. After 1 week the price will return to normal at €299.90


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - RELEASED - [Walkthoughs added]*

In the their DL content manager how do we ONLY dl the 24 bit samples?



DUH! Missed the 'check boxes' - all good.


----------



## AC986 (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - RELEASED - [Walkthoughs added]*

Will any of those extra features be an update for either Minimal or Grosso?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - RELEASED - [Walkthoughs added]*



adriancook @ Wed Jan 14 said:


> Will any of those extra features be an update for either Minimal or Grosso?



Hi, yes we intend to update both Grosso and Minimal to incorporate the latest features where possible.


----------



## AC986 (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - RELEASED - [Walkthoughs added]*



Sonokinetic BV @ Wed Jan 14 said:


> adriancook @ Wed Jan 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Will any of those extra features be an update for either Minimal or Grosso?
> ...



Great! Including Midi Drag and Drop?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - RELEASED - [Walkthoughs added]*

Lots of really innovative features...very well done

midi drag and drop was a woah!...moment.


----------



## ed buller (Jan 14, 2015)

is this basically a 4/4 version of Grosso ? ( with bells on ) and does it come with a PDF of the recorded score ?

e


----------



## AC986 (Jan 14, 2015)

ed buller @ Wed Jan 14 said:


> is this basically a 4/4 version of Grosso ? ( with bells on ) and does it come with a PDF of the recorded score ?
> 
> e



Yes. On the face of it Ed. I watched all the videos when I came in an hour or so ago and yes, I would say it is and also _could_ be quite complimentary to Grosso given the time sigs. Mix and match etc. and so on.


----------



## organix (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - RELEASED - [Walkthoughs added]*

thanks Sonokinetic for the improvements on gui and handling. Nice to hear that you will bring some of the new features to Grosso and Minimal too.

For a user of Minimal, Grosso and Capriccio it would be nice maybe, to have one patch per instrument to rule them all. One String, Woodwind and Brass patch with all the phrase contents of all 3 products. :wink: 

A great compliment, that your gui design seems more focused on usabilty as on rendered 3d graphics. For me as a composer and producer it's more important to use that things on the screen and not only to watch them. 

Great work.

_Markus


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - RELEASED - [Walkthoughs added]*



adriancook @ Wed Jan 14 said:


> Sonokinetic BV @ Wed Jan 14 said:
> 
> 
> > adriancook @ Wed Jan 14 said:
> ...



That's the current plan!


----------



## Lex (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - RELEASED - [Walkthroughs added]*

Sounds fantastic! 
What is the recorded BPM?

alex


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - RELEASED - [Walkthroughs added]*

recorded tempo is 130 BPM in 4 4meter


----------



## Lex (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - RELEASED - [Walkthroughs added]*



Sonokinetic BV @ Wed Jan 14 said:


> recorded tempo is 130 BPM in 4 4meter


perfect, thnx


----------



## playz123 (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - RELEASED - [Walkthoughs added]*



Craig Sharmat @ Wed Jan 14 said:


> Lots of really innovative features...very well done
> 
> midi drag and drop was a woah!...moment.



Totally agree...woah indeed. That caught me by surprise too, and it could prove to be a major plus on a regular basis.


----------



## ed buller (Jan 14, 2015)

pulled the trigger on this. Seemed like a no-brainer. Lot's of lovely features and the MIDI drag and drop was too good to miss.

e


----------



## Udo (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - RELEASED - [Walkthroughs added]*

I was about to order using the usb stick option - €15 for the stick is fine, but €109.38 for shipping (AU) is totally ridiculous!! >8o


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - RELEASED - [Walkthroughs added]*



Udo @ Wed Jan 14 said:


> I was about to order using the usb stick option - €15 for the stick is fine, but €109.38 for shipping (AU) is totally ridiculous!! >8o



Hi Udo, we agree, and we are working with the courier to try and make the shipping price more realistic


----------



## Udo (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - RELEASED - [Walkthroughs added]*



Sonokinetic BV @ Thu Jan 15 said:


> Udo @ Wed Jan 14 said:
> 
> 
> > I was about to order using the usb stick option - €15 for the stick is fine, but €109.38 for shipping (AU) is totally ridiculous!! >8o
> ...


Why not use just Registered Post (Aangetekende Brief), that's only €16 via NL Post. Doesn't that give you sufficient cover?

Will probably take 5-7 days to aus, but that doesn't bother me (can't download till the end of the month anyway).

Btw, is the stick USB 2.0 or 3.0?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - RELEASED - [Walkthroughs added]*

yes, that is one of the things we are looking into, finding a reliable option when speed is not of the essence, and one that can be implemented in our shopping system and give realistic estimates to customers.
We just got a new bunch of USB sticks in, they are usb3, they don't look as nice as the branded usb2 sticks we had before, but they do the job a lot faster


----------



## lucky909091 (Jan 15, 2015)

Sonokinetic: 
your video "Capriccio" is sooo great.

Could you please reveal the software which was used to produce the 3D-animations?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jan 15, 2015)

lucky909091 @ Thu Jan 15 said:


> Sonokinetic:
> your video "Capriccio" is sooo great.
> 
> Could you please reveal the software which was used to produce the 3D-animations?



the Capriccio video was made by the extremely talented team of Tomasz Maronski - as to how they did it .. that's their secrets


----------



## Pietro (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - Piotr Musial Demo added!*



lpuser @ Wed Jan 14 said:


> Piotr, that´s absolutely fantastic, thank you very much for this brilliant demo!
> 
> By the way: Did you do the animations as well or ...?



Thanks mate! The video was made by Rob from Sonokinetic. I composed to it. I don't know why, but I find this stuff greatly inspiring.

I used bits of Symphonic Choirs and Requiem Light for the choirs.

- Piotr


----------



## EwigWanderer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - Piotr Musial Demo added!*



Pietro @ 15th January 2015 said:


> I don't know why, but I find this stuff greatly inspiring.
> 
> I used bits of Symphonic Choirs and Requiem Light for the choirs.
> 
> - Piotr



It is a beautiful composition. I will get Capriccio for sure! 

May I ask where the other instruments are from? Screencast would be great to watch, but it might give a few secrets away.. :wink:


----------



## TeamLeader (Jan 16, 2015)

When does promo pricing end?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jan 16, 2015)

TeamLeader @ Fri Jan 16 said:


> When does promo pricing end?



The promo period ends 15:00 CET on Wednesday.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - RELEASED - [Walkthroughs added]*

There are less than 48 hours remaining of the Capriccio intro price!


----------



## EwigWanderer (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - RELEASED - [Intro price ends in < 48 hours]*

Bought it today and it's great!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: Sonokinetic Announces Capriccio - RELEASED - [Intro price ends in < 48 hours]*

Thanks Rami, glad to hear you are enjoying it!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jan 20, 2015)

Less than 24 hours remaining to pick up Capriccio at the intro price!







http://www.sonokinetic.net/products/cla ... capriccio/


----------



## eschroder (Jan 20, 2015)

tempting tempting...


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jan 20, 2015)

eschroder @ Tue Jan 20 said:


> tempting tempting...



16 more hours to pick up Capriccio up at the intro price :D


----------



## Udo (Jan 20, 2015)

Question re downloading:

If interrupted, the Sonokinetic download manager will apparently continue from the point where it was interrupted. Does that apply if the interruption occurs near the end of a rar file or does it in that case restart from the beginning of the file?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Udo,

It depends to a certain extent on the type of interruption. If you restart the downoader and point it to the original download location, it will do its best to recover most efficiently.


----------



## mozart999uk (Jan 22, 2015)

Unfortunately I can't use it without a buffer size of 512 (otherwise I get clicks and pops) which is a bit of a pain when writing. Means I probably won't get as much use out of it as I'd like.

Did get some really speedy replies from tech support though which I really appreciate.


----------



## Udo (Jan 22, 2015)

Sonokinetic BV @ Wed Jan 21 said:


> Hi Udo,
> 
> It depends to a certain extent on the type of interruption. If you restart the downloader and point it to the original download location, it will do its best to recover most efficiently.


Realized my question was totally redundant after I started the download manager yesterday. Each of the 50+ 953MB files took only 13 mins to download :D (possibly could have known from previous downloads, but didn't remember) 

Contrast that with the SF Albion IV download speed - currently 18GB down after about 14 hrs, but at the current speed, it would still take a further 2+ days (speed varies greatly - gets down as low as 1.12 mbps).


----------



## SPOTS (Jan 30, 2015)

Very interested in getting feedback from those who bought and have used Capriccio as of yet. What's your impression and experience so far?


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Jan 31, 2015)

SPOTS @ 30th January 2015 said:


> Very interested in getting feedback from those who bought and have used Capriccio as of yet. What's your impression and experience so far?



I bought it immediately but only used it during the last 3 days for the first time since I was busy with other projects. 

First impression is fantastic! If you already have Minimal you won't be disappointed. Keep in mind so far I only used Strings and Brass. There is so much to explore. It blends very well with my arrangement and other Orchestral libraries. I would say that the audio quality is better than Minimal. I tried the "drag midi file to host" and it works very well too although it seems that there are no dynamic values which probably makes sense. 

When I went through all the patches for the first time it felt less inspirational then when I explored Minimal for the first time BUT that is a false impression. Once I was working on a track it just works out beautiful and the biggest problem was what pattern to choose because one is spoiled with choices. 

The whole brass stuff is a huge improvement compared to Minimal, much more to choose from. I really am convinced with the whole concept. The brass phrase I used at the end is something I could never program myself and it just adds that "real" flavour. 

Go for it!


----------



## SPOTS (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks Guido for your input. Having read many of your posts in other threads, I find them always to be very relevant, so it's great to hear from you on this product.
I don't own (neither know) Minimal. As a matter of fact the only product I have from Sonokinetic so far is Caroussel. So no experience with their orchestral products as of yet. Pretty tempted to give it a try though. I read a lot of users have Minimal and seem to be very happy with it. Am just wondering which one would be the best pick to start with between Minimal and Capriccio...


----------



## playz123 (Jan 31, 2015)

SPOTS @ Sat Jan 31 said:


> Am just wondering which one would be the best pick to start with between Minimal and Capriccio...



I'd definitely recommend you choose Capriccio. IMO it's more advanced in many ways, has more content and is the most recent release in that line of libraries.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Jan 31, 2015)

playz123 @ 31st January 2015 said:


> SPOTS @ Sat Jan 31 said:
> 
> 
> > Am just wondering which one would be the best pick to start with between Minimal and Capriccio...
> ...



I own Minimal and Capriccio. You should definitely get Capriccio. There's nothing wrong with Minimal, but I think there are so many more choices with Capriccio. And for some reason I think that the sound quality is much better in Capriccio than Minimal.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes, I would first purchase Capriccio because it offers so much more then Minimal. Once you discover the beauty of it I'm sure you will get Minimal in the future. Grosso is great if you know how to write in 12/8 or generally triplet kind of trailers. Good luck!


----------



## SPOTS (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks all for your valuable input.


----------

